

Presenting iPhone mockups using Dropbox - rohitarondekar
http://www.awayback.com/presenting-iphone-mockups/

======
hospadam
This is one of those times where I kick myself for not thinking of this
myself. Currently my solution for this involves emailing myself PNGs and then
opening on the phone phone by one.

Thanks for the tip!

------
shimsham
HN?

